
Ask HN: Which Quant Finance course should I choose? - chosenbreed37
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve got to decide between the following courses:<p>1. MSc Quantitative Finance (SOAS)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cefims.ac.uk&#x2F;programmes&#x2F;...nance&#x2F;masters&#x2F;<p>2. MSc Quantitative Risk Management with Machine Learning (Birkbeck)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbk.ac.uk&#x2F;study&#x2F;2020&#x2F;post...mes&#x2F;TMSQRMML_C<p>Does anyone have any opinion on which one I should go for?<p>They are both part-time. Each one appears to have a different emphasis. In an ideal world I&#x27;d take the most interesting modules from each one and have an &quot;a la carte&quot; course. But alas...<p>A couple of factors to consider:<p>* I&#x27;ll probably be able to get a post-graduate loan to finance #2 but not #1 (long story)<p>* #2 is basically in stages: Certificate -&gt; Diploma -&gt; MSc which is cool if I decide at some that it&#x27;s not for me.<p>* SOAS has been doing this course purely on line since it&#x27;s inception (or so I think). Birkbeck is doing it online until they get the green light to have students in lectures halls.<p>* Machine Learning is interesting and in vogue :-) but #1 seems a lot more focused on the quantitative aspects<p>* The relative ranking of the two universities. I don&#x27;t know how they stack against each other in general and in this field in particular.<p>There are probably other factors to consider but those come to mind.<p>Thanks
======
person_of_color
What are the costs?

~~~
chosenbreed37
Option 1: 10,500 if you were to pay for it in one go. Otherwise it is 1750 per
module of which there are 6. You run the risk of price increases from time to
time.

Option 2: 12,000 paid in two installments (6,000 at the beginning of each
academic year).

They are both part time. Should be done in two years thereabouts.

